# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  ANA entregará próxima semana propuesta final de reglamento de Ley de Recursos Hídricos al Minag

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Estima que Consejo de Ministros aprobará documento a fines de este mes*    *Lima, ago. 13 (ANDINA).-* La Autoridad Nacional del Agua (ANA) entregará la próxima semana la propuesta final del reglamento de la Ley de Recursos Hídricos al Ministerio de Agricultura (Minag), luego de haber recibido la aprobación de todas las entidades y organizaciones vinculadas al tema, informó hoy su jefe, Abelardo de la Torre.  
Cabe recordar que la Ley de Recursos Hídricos, promulgada el 30 de marzo del 2009, garantiza la gestión integrada del agua, reconoce el derecho humano fundamental del acceso al agua, y establece que no existe la propiedad privada del agua y, por lo tanto, constituye un patrimonio inalienable de la Nación. 
Ahora estamos incorporando al soporte informático toda la información proveniente de los talleres pues la idea es que esta semana concluyamos con redactar la versión final del reglamento, lo que nos permitirá que el próximo lunes entreguemos la propuesta al Minag, explicó a la agencia Andina. 
Precisó que mediante la implementación de los talleres, el gobierno ha buscado trabajar con los diversos sectores del país que tuvieran interés en esta ley. 
La participación ha sido total a nivel nacional y por todas las vías nos han hecho llegar sus propuestas. Ahí tenemos los ejemplos de cartas y correos electrónicos, dijo. 
Recordó que entre las organizaciones que han entregado su propuesta están la Asociación de Exportadores (Adex); la Sociedad Nacional de Minería, Petróleo y Energía (SNMPE); y, la Junta Nacional de Usuarios de los Distritos de Riego del Perú (JNUDRP), entre otras. 
Después de entregado el documento al Minag el siguiente paso es que la propuesta se eleve al Consejo de Ministros para su aprobación y, si todo va por buen camino, el reglamento podría estar aprobado antes de concluir agosto, anotó De la Torre. 
El reglamento es dinámico y por ahora tenemos un proyecto muy avanzado y bastante completo. Si durante su implementación surgieran una serie de vacíos, entonces se buscaría la manera de incluirlos, pero eso se verá en el camino, finalizó.Temas similares: Reglamento de Ley de Recursos Hídricos se aprobará en lo que resta del año, afirma ANA Minag prevé iniciar la próxima semana funcionamiento de núcleos ejecutores agrarios Adex entrega propuesta para elaboración del reglamento de Ley de Recursos Hídricos En Arequipa analizarán proyecto de reglamento de Ley de Recursos Hídricos Esta semana Minag comenzará a recibir aportes a leyes sobre manejo forestal y de recursos hídricos

----------

